# Vega Lathe duplicator question



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

I bought it from an estate sale and I'm just trying to make sure I have all the parts. I've got boxes of misc parts but I'm not sure what goes with this. I'm trying to find a parts list and maybe an assembly drawing or operating manual...thanks for any help


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Your pictures don't show the mounting brackets, the follower, and the brackets to mount the piece to be duplicated. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay?


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

hwebb99 said:


> Your pictures don't show the mounting brackets, the follower, and the brackets to mount the piece to be duplicated. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay?


That's my issue I have a couple boxes with misc brackets and I'm not sure which ones go with this machine. It was part of an estate sale from a guy that used to build Kentucky long rifles. Once I make sure I have all the pieces I'll see what its worth and possibly sell it


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I know that this sounds silly, but have you considered contacting *Vega Enterprises*?

There are all sorts of options available for the duplicator so what you may or may not have would be a guessing game. Vega would be able to provide you with a manual and parts diagram and a list of all of the various options. With all of the miscellaneous "treasures" in the tiny picture I can't identify anything other than the duplicator head.


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

Bill Boehme said:


> I know that this sounds silly, but have you considered contacting *Vega Enterprises*?
> 
> There are all sorts of options available for the duplicator so what you may or may not have would be a guessing game. Vega would be able to provide you with a manual and parts diagram and a list of all of the various options. With all of the miscellaneous "treasures" in the tiny picture I can't identify anything other than the duplicator head.


I did...they don't have this model in their system anymore...this one was sold thru some catalog (pre amazon).


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

I ended up with two different duplicators the vega and this one... both with pcs everywhere...I'll try and get better pics of all the pcs


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

That sounds weird that they wouldn't have any information about something that they used to make.

I would think that the current D-36 ought to be very similar to your DU-36 and that many parts would be interchangeable.


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

Bill Boehme said:


> That sounds weird that they wouldn't have any information about something that they used to make.
> 
> I would think that the current D-36 ought to be very similar to your DU-36 and that many parts would be interchangeable.


that's what tech support told me...I'll try again on the DU-36
thanks


----------



## dbdesigns (Jun 16, 2015)

I got no longer available for the DU-36 also
Anybody have paperwork for that one?
thanks


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

dbdesigns said:


> I got no longer available for the DU-36 also
> Anybody have paperwork for that one?
> thanks


No, the old one that you have is the DU-36. The currently available one shown on their web site is the D-36 unless their web site is not up to date. The D-36 shown on their web site looks very similar to your old DU-36.

In fact all of their Pro duplicators are identical except for the length. The 36 means 36 inches long, but they offer a number of different lengths. Maybe they have discontinued making duplicators. They are probably a very small operation since I only know of one person who has one of their bowl lathes. I know of two people who had their duplicators a long time ago.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are some results from a Google search:

http://www.stripers247.com/phpBB2/showthread.php?t=15787

http://www.amazon.com/Vega-D-36-36-Inch-Professional-Duplicator/product-reviews/B00002261C

http://www.thisoldworkshop.com/38-catagory-tool

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12009

The consensus seems to be that the manual is a joke.

And some YouTube results:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZXlECXEKTo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tzKazf-vUY

The video quality on the last one is not good. Some would say terrible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ER2D-ch0c0


----------



## Boyde (Dec 7, 2016)

*Vega D-36 Duplicator*

I have been trying to order a parts list and parts breakdown from Vega Enterprises for the past two weeks. I send emails and I did get a response with just a telephone number, I call the telephone number and I get voice mail, I ask for a response.
I get no response.
I have called, five times over a two week period, no response. I send emails and for the past two weeks I do not get any response.
Does anybody know are they still in business?

If they are not in business does anybody have a parts diagram that you might be able to share?
Regards


----------

